# Hitachi combo on amazon 119.00



## Hud Baldwin (Jul 11, 2006)

just say it today, thought I would pass it on.


----------



## raporter (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks for the post. I just ordered one. The only thing is if you are in a hurry for it you wont get it till from mid August to the first of Sept. Been looking for the last several days and had not found it even near this price. Bid on it on EBay several times but always went above this price quickly.


----------

